# Indian ISPs Unblock BitTorrent Sites After Appeal



## paroh (Jun 20, 2012)

*torrentfreak.com/indian-isps-unblock-bittorrent-sites-after-appeal-120620/



> Millions of Indians can today breathe a sigh of relief. They are once again able to access their favorite file-sharing sites, including The Pirate Bay and Torrentz.eu, after a consortium of ISPs appealed a broad censorship order. The Madras High Court specified an earlier decision and ruled that Internet providers no longer have to block entire websites to prevent a single movie from being shared online.
> 
> Last month millions of Indians were shaken up by what appeared to be a mass anti-piracy action from the Government.
> 
> ...


----------



## asingh (Jun 21, 2012)

It is back on. For Gangs of W.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2012)

Files Tube is back too


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2012)

These idiots had banned *PasteBin* as well.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 21, 2012)

> prevent users from sharing the movie "Dhammu"


Dhammu!? that stupid a$$ movie again?!


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 21, 2012)

for me only kat.ph is working. 
extra torrent, Piratebay etc still blocked.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 21, 2012)

ico said:


> These idiots had banned *PasteBin* as well.



Pastebin was blocked for about 1 week. After that they have unblocked it.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 21, 2012)

I dont know about everyone, but mine torrents was never blocked i guess...using BSNL...accessed it almost on a daily basis..


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 21, 2012)

Me too... today I came to know that these were blocked.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2012)

not bad...but blocking a site.doesnt stop piracy...


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 21, 2012)

aircel 3g unblocked piratebay.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 21, 2012)

some lame web search engines blocks them. so i had to delete them to get into them( demonoid, tpb.)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2012)

yes today I checked torrentz & mediafire on IDEA gprs they are unblocked


----------



## root.king (Jun 22, 2012)

*torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founde...tm_campaign=Feed:+Torrentfreak+(Torrentfreak)

check it


----------



## Revolution (Jun 28, 2012)

Good news for many ppl.


----------



## technumo (Jun 29, 2012)

I am getting all torrent sites on bsnl broadband ... is it really blocked by other ISP's?? Then i find it really funny , the public sector broadband continues to show but private players get the thing banned


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 29, 2012)

good news


----------



## warfreak (Jun 29, 2012)

MTNL is still blocking tpb :/


----------



## funskar (Jun 29, 2012)

Reliance-dhammu-dhanush ****in kolaveri d pawned


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2012)

warfreak said:


> MTNL is still blocking tpb :/


use *



--

I think it should be working normally now. Working for me!

Yesterday it was blocked.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 29, 2012)

everything working fine here
*hathway*


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2012)

I wish every site supported https.


----------



## funskar (Jun 29, 2012)

Another good news..
Dot slaps Rs. 551 crore penalty to reliance 
for underreporting of revenues, resulting in losses to the exchequer.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 29, 2012)

ico said:


> use *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They still blocking piratebay.(MTNL MUMBAI)
all torrent blocked  excluding kat.ph


----------



## bhuwanp (Jul 3, 2012)

*//mod: Pirate link removed*


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2012)

Download Opera Web Browser | Faster & safer | Download the new Internet browsers free


Then turn on turbo mode and browse


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 3, 2012)

funskar said:


> Another good news..
> Dot slaps Rs. 551 crore penalty to reliance
> for underreporting of revenues, resulting in losses to the exchequer.



Now they will squeeze that money from subscribers through some means.


----------

